# Denver HERF



## NullSmurf (Feb 19, 2006)

Ok, Care, its time to chose. Pick the Friday or Saturday night in Feb and the venue. No excuses, lady!


----------



## CareP (Feb 17, 2006)

Looks like I'm on point to try to get us "Colorado Front Rangers" together once again for a great time. TShailer returns to town this weekend, so I'll consult with him (as he's missed the last two and really wants to make the next one) and post again this weekend. I have a few central-Denver places in mind, but certainly will take suggestions from those of you in the extended metro areas...please reply here.
:ss


----------



## Dogwatch Dale-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

I like the name Colorado Front Rangers! 

You guys choose. I'm out of town Feb 2-4, other then that I'll be there! We can even spill into March if it works so that both you and hubby can be there.

Thanks for pushing this 'smurf!


----------



## NullSmurf (Feb 19, 2006)

Ahem...


----------



## Moglman-cl (May 27, 2005)

I dunno Bruce. No conflicts pop up at the moment until the first weekend of March.


----------



## CareP (Feb 17, 2006)

Well, after several schedule checks, it's looking like Saturday, Feb 24th, is the date. TShailer and I talked about Denver's Trios Enoteca as nice place to meet. I left a message to confirm if the backroom cigar bar still exists since someone mentioned they might have closed it last summer with the new smoking ban. Anyone know? The backup plan is a place on Colfax.

*COLORADO FRONT RANGE Herf* specifics (current as of 1/20)
Saturday, February 24th​6:00pm - whenever​*Trios Enoteca* (confirming cigar-friendly)​1730 Wynkoop St. Denver, CO 80202​(303) 293-2887​
This should be early enough that folks can decide if they want to have a bite to eat at Trios (small plate appetizers and wine) or somewhere else and then join up with the group.


----------



## NullSmurf (Feb 19, 2006)

Trios Enoteca it is, then. I'm unclear on whether you've confirmed that its still cigar friendly, though. Kathy and I will be there.


----------



## CareP (Feb 17, 2006)

Still waiting for confirmation on Trios being cigar-friendly. Will post an update asap...so the location may change if cigars are taboo at Trios now.


----------



## Dogwatch Dale-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

The 24th it is! Thanks Carolyn. Will await final word on location, then will help spread the word on other boards.


----------



## jcruz1027 (Apr 10, 2006)

I might have enough miles to make it to Denver as long as my pregnant wife doesn't mind a solo weekend by herself and Mr. Dale can chauffer me around.


----------



## Dogwatch Dale-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

jcruz1027 said:


> I might have enough miles to make it to Denver as long as my pregnant wife doesn't mind a solo weekend by herself and Mr. Dale can chauffer me around.


Sorry bro, but I need to hear it directly from her! I can't just take your word for it that she's OK solo, only to find out later I've been implicated in your grand scheme for a weekend escape! :hn LOL

However, if you're serious, I can gather you from the airport, put you up in the spare room and drive you all over the place! It would be my pleasure!


----------



## Moglman-cl (May 27, 2005)

I don't see any conflicts at the moment and haven't been to Enoteca since I saw Tim and Carolyn et al. there last time. Yay! I could soooo use a night of downtime.


----------



## CareP (Feb 17, 2006)

Update on the Colorado Front Range herf location ...

When Trios Enoteca did not return my phone call asking if they still had the cigar bar, TShailer and I agreed this deserved more legwork. Especially since TE's website is down, too (!). And so last night, I headed to LoDo to do some investigating. Here's what I learned ... indeed Enoteca is still cigar-friendly, and as of last November paired down their cigar menu keeping the supposed higher-end (read: over-priced) cigars around while adopting a $5/cigar cut policy for any sticks not purchased there. After speaking with the Manager, he said for a group of 10+ people, the fee probably could be waived, but they need to maintain 5% of their revenue from tabacco. IMHO this location is not ideal for our upcoming gathering, so ...

The backup venue is "What's Knot To Love" on E. Colfax, and I managed to make my way there, too. They stay open until 9pm. The owners, Matt and Kristine Rosen, have a pretty nice set up including a coffee bar, large walk-in humi containing only hand rolled cigars, a big screen TV in a room with a couple of leather couches/chairs. They allow food and beverages (including beer, wine, etc.) to be brought in and seemed cool with us bringing in our own smokes. They didn't seem uptight about much, and I definitely will be purchasing a Graycliff from their stock. Currently, Matt is in Columbia or Honduras or somewhere down there creating a new cigar with Camacho. Sounds like a great place to have this, right?

Well...the unknown now is parking since frankly, there is none. It's right next to the Odgen Theater, and the theater allows use of its lot IF no concert is scheduled. Get ready for George Clinton and the P-Funk All-Stars performing that same night. Anyway, bottom line is Kristine is checking tomorrow with an office building that occasionally allows their lot to be used and I'll know more tomorrow evening. Look for another update by Saturday ...


----------



## The Dutch (Apr 5, 2004)

FYI, The Celtic Tavern in LODO is still a cigar friendly place with plenty of nearby parking.

They not only have a cigar room, but also humidified cigar lockers for rent, so you know they're seriously cigar friendly.

We've had a couple local herf's there and had a great time.

http://www.celtictavern.com/celtic/index.php#about


----------



## NullSmurf (Feb 19, 2006)

The Dutch said:


> FYI, The Celtic Tavern in LODO is still a cigar friendly place with plenty of nearby parking.
> 
> They not only have a cigar room, but also humidified cigar lockers for rent, so you know they're seriously cigar friendly.
> 
> ...


Could be a yuppy crowd, but definitely has some promise! 7PM aught to be early for Lodo, or in other words, perfect.


----------



## CareP (Feb 17, 2006)

The Dutch said:


> FYI, The Celtic Tavern in LODO is still a cigar friendly place with plenty of nearby parking.
> 
> They not only have a cigar room, but also humidified cigar lockers for rent, so you know they're seriously cigar friendly.
> 
> ...


Thanks to The Dutch for what looks to be a really nice location -- The Celtic Tavern it is then! p

COLORADO FRONT RANGE Herf specifics (final as of 2/3)

Saturday, February 24th
7:00pm - whenever (they close at 2am!)
*The Celtic Tavern*
1801 Blake St
Denver, CO 80202-1227
(303) 308-1795​
Note a slightly later "official" starting time, since this herf could go long into the night. Folks can eat before or order something at the Tavern, which has both a dinner and late night menu.

If there is interest in getting together for appetizers or a light supper, reply here, and we'll create an earlier "unofficial" starting time ...


----------



## NullSmurf (Feb 19, 2006)

7PM works great. I think I would like to have a meal, so I'll talk to Kathy about arriving early, 6 perhaps.


----------



## TShailer (Jan 31, 2005)

Looking forward to seeing with you again, Moglman... and meeting the rest of the local folks.


----------



## TShailer (Jan 31, 2005)

TShailer said:


> Looking forward to seeing with you again, Moglman... and meeting the rest of the local folks.


Looking forward to learning some grammar, too.


----------



## NullSmurf (Feb 19, 2006)

Excessive travel dulls the mind! :tg


----------



## Dogwatch Dale-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

Color me there! 

Thanks for all the prep work.


----------



## jcarlton (Oct 24, 2006)

Got room for me?:ss


----------



## NullSmurf (Feb 19, 2006)

jcarlton said:


> Got room for me?:ss


Got a chair with your name on it!


----------



## physiognomy (Feb 6, 2007)

Hey everyone,

New member here from Denver... I think it would be fun to meet other cigar fans & was wondering whether anyone can come along on the 24th? I've only been smoking 'decent' cigars for a few months now & am keen to talk/listen with others about the hobby. I have learned a lot so far from reading posts on several forums & talking to the guy who works in a cigar shop/lounge on 6th & Washington.


----------



## CareP (Feb 17, 2006)

jcarlton said:


> Got room for me?


jcarlton,
Absolutely - the more the merrier! 



physiognomy said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> New member here from Denver... I think it would be fun to meet other cigar fans & was wondering whether anyone can come along on the 24th? I've only been smoking 'decent' cigars for a few months now & am keen to talk/listen with others about the hobby. I have learned a lot so far from reading posts on several forums & talking to the guy who works in a cigar shop/lounge on 6th & Washington.


physiognomy,
Any and all CS and other board members are welcome. Feel free to bring along any cigar-appreciative friend/family members as well. I'll be asking for a headcount next week to give fair warning to Celtic Tavern.
If you've been talking with Dan Dunn or Taylor or Dennis at 6th Avenue, you've been in good company! That's one of TShailer's and my favorite local B&M's, and we were just there for the Super Bowl. Look forward to having you join in on the 24th.


----------



## physiognomy (Feb 6, 2007)

Hey CareP,

Thanks for the note! I'll definitely try my best to make it. My gf isn't a smoking fan, but I'm sure a mate of mine will be keen. I was glad I found a good local shop. Not sure who it is that I've spoken to there, but I did find him very helpful with picking out good smokes in my price range. If it helps, I've always called by on a sundy evening. Same guy every time, but I got the impression he isn't the owner. I'll have to go back when my humidor arrives & pick up a few special occasion cigars. The other thing I noticed was that they had a pretty good price on single Maduro Edge torp's.


----------



## The Dutch (Apr 5, 2004)

So, whats the rough head count up to?


----------



## CareP (Feb 17, 2006)

OK Front Ranger Herfers ... would like to get a fairly good head count for the 24th.

Here's who I believe is coming (in no particluar order). Please add to this or change as appropriate.
Dale or NullSmurf, Please add names as known from other boards - thanks!

1. CareP
2. TShailer
3. Dogwatch Dale
4. Nullsmurf
5. NullSmurf's wife - tbd
6. The Dutch
7. John? (friend of The Dutch)
8. jcarlton
9. Moglman
10. mmburtch

COLORADO FRONT RANGE Herf specifics (final as of 2/3)
Saturday, February 24th
7:00pm - whenever (they close at 2am!)
*The Celtic Tavern*
1801 Blake St
Denver, CO 80202-1227
(303) 308-1795​
This should be a great time -- hopefully, the weather will be a bit milder than what we've had lately for those driving in from a distance. Looking forward to seeing everyone there!


----------



## NullSmurf (Feb 19, 2006)

Looks like just mmburtch and me, possibly my wife as well.


----------



## CareP (Feb 17, 2006)

Oops ... forgot physiognomy- my apologizes. The Herf list grows...
1. CareP
2. TShailer
3. Dogwatch Dale
4. Nullsmurf
5. NullSmurf's wife - tbd
6. The Dutch
7. John? (friend of The Dutch)
8. jcarlton
9. Moglman
10. mmburtch
11. physiognomy


----------



## Dogwatch Dale-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

Add Mrs. Dogwatch Dale (Terry) for sure. Still waiting to find out if bro-in-law is coming. Could be him plus one. Will let you know by the end of today if I hear.

Have not heard from other boards above what Bruce has already reported.


----------



## jcarlton (Oct 24, 2006)

Bruce, I haven't seen this on CW would you like for me to post it?


Wife will be with me. (to update the list)


----------



## CareP (Feb 17, 2006)

Updated list for next Saturday's (2/24) Front Ranger Herf!

1. CareP
2. TShailer
3. Dogwatch Dale
4. Mrs. Dogwatch Dale
5. Dogwatch Dale's bro-in-law & friend ... both tbd
6. Nullsmurf
7. Mrs. Nullsmurf ... tbd
8. The Dutch
9. John (friend of The Dutch) ... tbd
10. jcarlton
11. Mrs. jcarlton
12. Moglman
13. mmburtch
14. physiognomy


----------



## physiognomy (Feb 6, 2007)

Hey CareP... thanks for including me on the list! Looking forward to it... I am going to ask my buddy Don if he would like to come along.


----------



## CareP (Feb 17, 2006)

Bump... Looking forward to seeing you all on Saturday.


----------



## Dogwatch Dale-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

Been a tough week already, I'm looking VERY forward to it!


----------



## The Dutch (Apr 5, 2004)

CareP said:


> Updated list for next Saturday's (2/24) Front Ranger Herf!
> 
> 1. CareP
> 2. TShailer
> ...


Count John in, I just received word he will be making it.


----------



## Dogwatch Dale-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

Also count in my Bro-in-law & his wife. His friend is still TBD.


----------



## CareP (Feb 17, 2006)

Latest Front Range Herf list for Saturday (2/24):

1. CareP
2. TShailer
3. Dogwatch Dale
4. Mrs. Dogwatch Dale
5. & 6. Dogwatch Dale's bro-in-law & wife (friend ... tbd)
7. Nullsmurf
8. Mrs. Nullsmurf ... tbd
9. The Dutch
10. John (friend of The Dutch)
11. jcarlton
12. Mrs. jcarlton
13. Moglman
14. mmburtch
15. physiognomy
16. Don (friend of physiognomy) ... tbd
17. CareP's cousin
17. CareP's other cousin


----------



## Dogwatch Dale-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

Very Kewl! We'll just take over the place!


----------



## CareP (Feb 17, 2006)

Anticipating tomorrow night's turnout of 17 or so, I alerted the Centic Tavern. We have two tables reserved in the smoking part of the restaurant at 7pm. Reservation is under Carolyn. At 9pm, the band starts up, so should be a good time ... see you all there!


----------



## Moglman-cl (May 27, 2005)

I am very sorry I missed last night. I got wrapped up with family issues. I am sure it was amazing!


----------



## Dogwatch Dale-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

We missed you Scott! I didn't get a final count, but it looked like we had almost 30 LOTL in attendance! There were lots of pictures taken, so as everyone recovers & is able to post, there should be much to see.


----------



## physiognomy (Feb 6, 2007)

What a fun night! I want to thank all who put this together & those very knowledgable & generous folk who I had the pleasure of meeting! I definitely learned a lot from talking with you all...


----------



## CareP (Feb 17, 2006)

What a great evening of fun -- as evidenced by the pics posted in my gallery (had to learn how to do that, as I have a few more to share than can be thumbnail posted). Click here: http://www.clubstogie.com/photo/sho...500/ppuser/3317/sortby/d/sorttime/999/way/asc

Thanks to all who made the trip to Celtic Tavern, and look forward to the next one (especially for those who couldn't make it!) in a couple of months!


----------



## NullSmurf (Feb 19, 2006)

Posted my pics in the gallery also. This was the best Front Ranger HERF by far. They had us off in a corner and the ventilation wasn't that good, but I didn't have a problem. Strangely, many of the non smoking crowd gravitated into our corner. Thats where stuff was happening!


----------



## jcarlton (Oct 24, 2006)

This was a great time and turnout with the Celtic Tavern being the perfect venue. It was great to see Carolyn, Dale, Bruce and Matt again and a pleasure to meet Leo, Todd and Mark (many more but I can't remember all of the names, sorry). Thanks to the General Cigar folks for bringing some Mac Maddies and Hoyo's. Thanks Carolyn and Bruce for putting the herf together both my wife and I had a great time and look forward to the next Front Range Herf!!!:ss


----------



## NullSmurf (Feb 19, 2006)

jcarlton said:


> This was a great time and turnout with the Celtic Tavern being the perfect venue. It was great to see Carolyn, Dale, Bruce and Matt again and a pleasure to meet Leo, Todd and Mark (many more but I can't remember all of the names, sorry). Thanks to the General Cigar folks for bringing some Mac Maddies and Hoyo's. Thanks Carolyn and Bruce for putting the herf together both my wife and I had a great time and look forward to the next Front Range Herf!!!:ss


Heck Jamie, I was just along for the ride. Care and Todd put this one together. Great venue choice, guys!


----------



## jcarlton (Oct 24, 2006)

Thanks for the correction Bruce, thanks Carolyn and Todd!!!


----------



## Dogwatch Dale-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

CareP said:


> What a great evening of fun -- as evidenced by the pics posted in my gallery (had to learn how to do that, as I have a few more to share than can be thumbnail posted). Click here: http://www.clubstogie.com/photo/sho...500/ppuser/3317/sortby/d/sorttime/999/way/asc
> 
> Thanks to all who made the trip to Celtic Tavern, and look forward to the next one (especially for those who couldn't make it!) in a couple of months!


Nice pics Carolyn, thanks for posting them!


----------



## The Dutch (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks again to everybody. I had great time. 30 people, who would have thought.


----------



## TShailer (Jan 31, 2005)

jcarlton said:


> Thanks for the correction Bruce, thanks Carolyn and Todd!!!


Thanks guys, but mostly just Carolyn (and The Dutch, who recommended the location). I was only responsible for changing the batteries in the camera before the herf.

My thanks to Dale and John for some interesting cigars (Dale's gift was great - wild looking and very tasty) and everyone for a great time - let's try to do this more often.:ss

-Todd


----------

